# Be a composer with a little help from Google, share your opus 1 with us



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Just came across this great fun Google composing tool. Hope you like it and start your own career

https://g.co/doodle/sbsdd4


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Explanation of the building process of this machine


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

https://g.co/doodle/fap7k4


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

https://g.co/doodle/jfzm58


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I got ambitious and stitched 9 clips together to make one composition.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I had no idea what I was doing, I just simply placed notes on the staff and this came out. It was fun lol :lol:

https://g.co/doodle/z2ymqz


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I got ambitious and stitched 9 clips together to make one composition.


Wow, sounds good!


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

ProudSquire said:


> I had no idea what I was doing, I just simply placed notes on the staff and this came out. It was fun lol :lol:
> 
> https://g.co/doodle/z2ymqz


avant garde baroque


----------

